# More trail cam help please...



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I got my trail cam set up yesterday and I dont know a whole lot about them. This is my first cam. The only way I can really set this up is to have my cam facing West, South West. I figured I would get a few bad shots in the evening just before the sun goes down. I was surprised to see 26 pics when I checked it today after only being up for 24 hours but all the day time pics are just sun glare. I did get some night shots of some does. How do I remedy this problem? Can I just make a shade or visor and eliminate this?

This is what all my day time shots look like and this specific one was in the morning with the sun behind the cam.....


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Guess I posted the wrong pic. That one was yesterday evening, but the pics from 9 o clock this morning look the same.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Ive searched and searched online without any luck except one product called Trail Cam Visor. They claim it helps clear pictures from rain, dew, snow, sun glare and more. I ran out to the garage and found a scrap piece of aluminum so I fabbed one of my own up real quick and shot some camo on it to match the box I put the cam in. Took me about an hour to fab it and color it. I shot the underside solid ultra flat black so there shouldnt be any glare underneith. Gonna give it a day to set up good and will install it tomorrow after work and see what happens. If any one has any other suggestions, feel free to school me!!

Here is my home made visor...


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I just thought of something else. there were some storms that rolled through right after I hung the cam. Could the lens have just fogged up and caused that? If so, I think the visor may solve my problem.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Installed my little visor today. Hope it dose the trick.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

My Moultrie does that at certain times of the day....the flash goes off when there is plenty of sun....over exposed....I have seen others that had the same problem....I changed the location of the camera and it didn't matter....so I just deal with it....I was up in the tree stand watching a small buck one evening and noticed the camera taking a few pic's...well none of them turned out and the flash was going off and there was plenty of sun light for the picture without the flash....I would be interested if that visor works....please let us know....and Thanks


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

This cam dosnt have an incandecent flash or strobe flash, it just has the infrared flash which isnt really a flash at all.

I'll report back after I get a few shots with the visor installed.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

The visor did squat. All the day pics I got today look just like they did before I put the visor on. I'm gonna call the manufacturer tomorrow and see what they say before I return this cam to Dicks. I feel like maybe I just got a lemon cause all the shots on thier website are really good quality and I see the same quality on this site from other members with the same brand cam.


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe that one cam may be defective I would take it back and get a new one.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

what happens if you take a pic of yourself just as a test...do you get the glare? does this cam have a flash setting? i have 3 diffrent cams and they all have a flash setting.
good luck!!


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

take it back to dicks and exchange it for a new one.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I talked with the manufacturer yesterday, BA Products. They said the cam was defective. I took it back to Dicks and exchanged it for the same model. I'm gonna check the cam here shortly and see if they are better.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I got the new cam put up and it did the exact same thing. I started doing some experiments and finally figured out it was my fault all along. Well, partially my fault. Turns out this cam does have a flash for low light conditions and it has a sensor that tells it when to go off. No where in the manual dose it say anything about this or online anywhere. The customer service rep never mentioned anything about this sensor either. I had the sensor blocked with my security box. I just had to make the hole a little bigger to expose the sensor to light and now I'm geting beautiful daytime pics!!


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

Most manufacturers will tell you never to put the cam directly east or west b/c of the glare from the setting or rising sun will make everything backlit. I've had this issue with both a stealth cam and cuddeback and usually just moving the cam to an adjacent tree with a different angle to the sun usually does the trick. Actually with the stealth cam I have, it was so bad that half of my pics were like that. And of course, that time of the day, dawn and dusk, is when all the deer come out...


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I expected to get a few glared shots in the evening because it is facing West but the visor I put on must block most of the setting sun cause I'm getting really good pics 24 hours a day now. I'm very happy with this cam now that I figured out my problem!!


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> The visor did squat. All the day pics I got today look just like they did before I put the visor on. I'm gonna call the manufacturer tomorrow and see what they say before I return this cam to Dicks. I feel like maybe I just got a lemon cause all the shots on thier website are really good quality and I see the same quality on this site from other members with the same brand cam.


This happens often it is dew from the morning or fog and sometimes its sunglare. Make sure it is sealed tight to keep the dew from getin in there


----------



## lumberjack (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey Bassblaster what model cam do you have, I had a real good home brew camera that was stolen off of the farm I live on I hate trespassers. Would love to catch em.


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

BassBlaster:

I was going to suggest to you that make sure that sensor is not covered up/obstructed. I put black tape over the red LED & that sensor thinking I could conceal the camera better & my daytime pics went to crap. I thought the camera broke or something. The night pics were fine.

I took the tape off & shazam daytime pics were back to clear - DOH...


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

LJ... Its a Wildgame Inovations IR5D

Steve... The manual mentions something about covering the led's with tape to make it more hidden but it didnt say anything about the sensor. I assumed they were both led lights and didnt think twice about covering them. Oh well, it takes great pics now. Just wish I could get something besides does and fawns!!


----------

